# What the best over the counter BBQ sauce you ever ate ?



## forktender (Jun 7, 2011)

Whether it was bought at a local super market or a speciality BBQ store.

For me it's a toss up between Head County Org. & Cow Town Org.

Let's hear it !


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 7, 2011)

I am a HUGE Bone Suckin Sauce (HOT) fan


----------



## eman (Jun 8, 2011)

Most of the top sauces i have eaten are not commercial sauces.

The home cook has a great advantage as they don't have to figure time  & exspense of ingrediants vs profit margin.

That said , bone suckin , jack millers and stubbs in that order


----------



## ohm (Jun 8, 2011)

Stubbs is about it.


----------



## czechm8 (Jun 8, 2011)

Head Country... FTW.

I know folks all over the country that have it shipped to them from Ponca City.  And I don't blame them. lol

I also use their Championship Seasoning on everything I put on a grill....

http://www.headcountry.com/


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 8, 2011)

Prolly just some SBR's


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 8, 2011)

In Texas we have a local grocery chain called HEB they carry a line of signature sauces that all good.  Best sauce I ever had that was not made at my house is this stuff https://www.kentrathbunstore.com/in...&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6 I still prefer my sauce but this is a close second.


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 8, 2011)

The best I have had is J.L. Jardines (think that are the initials) from Texas, Texas Pecan sauce.

Butt my sauce taste does change from the meat, a mustard sauce for pulled pork, ribs spicy if any, chix thick and spicy, brisket a thin sauce if any.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm kinda prejudice *Daniel's Competition #9* followed by *Daniel's Original*.


----------



## meateater (Jun 8, 2011)

I picked up some apple smoked sauce at Albertsons one day, I think it was there own label, pretty good stuff.


----------



## tyotrain (Jun 8, 2011)

Bone sucking sauce


----------



## boykjo (Jun 8, 2011)

If you wan to try some of the best BBQ sauce I would recommend curley's hickory bbq sauce from Kansas.... nothing compares in my book....

http://www.bbqsauce.com/


----------



## meatnbeer (Jun 8, 2011)

Smokey Jon's BBQ sauce.  Nice and sweet, vinagery, and chunks of onion.  Wish I could duplicate his ribs so I could save a few bucks.......


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 9, 2011)

Until recently I'd never bought a sauce, except for buying a gallon or so for bigger parties from my fave local joint (sadly out of business), but hearing folks talk about some here on the forum got me curious. The best I've found so far is a local guy here in Western WA, Biff's BBQ Sauce. It has a nice spiciness and isn't too sweet, it's a little thick but not too sticky. It makes a good shortcut for me to doctor it up if I don't want to make my own.


----------



## mco (Jun 9, 2011)

When I gotta buy it either Stubbs or Baby Rays


----------



## smokeamotive (Jun 9, 2011)

Here in KC theres as many sauces as there are BBQ joints and then some. Picking the best sauce is an impossible task. I like Gates original on chicken,pork steak and CSRs. On brisket I like smokehouse. Both are local sauces. SBRs and Curllys are both good sauces. Have not tried Stubbs as of yet and some of the sauces mentioned I've not heard of like yall prolly have'nt heard of ones that I have mentioned. So many sauces,so many tastes.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)

Smokeamotive said:


> Here in KC theres as many sauces as there are BBQ joints and then some. Picking the best sauce is an impossible task. I like Gates original on chicken,pork steak and CSRs. On brisket I like smokehouse. Both are local sauces. SBRs and Curllys are both good sauces. Have not tried Stubbs as of yet and some of the sauces mentioned I've not heard of like yall prolly have'nt heard of ones that I have mentioned. So many sauces,so many tastes.


I agree, picking the best sauce is impossible..... I use different bbq sauces for different applications and different tastes....although I find more sauces that I dont like than I do like.......


----------



## sqwib (Jun 9, 2011)

For commercial, Sweet Baby Rays (tweaked), so far but I am not that worldly.

My favorite has been some of my own recipes


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 9, 2011)

tyotrain said:


> Bone sucking sauce




I like Bone Sucking Sauce as well.


----------



## big twig (Jun 9, 2011)

I liked Sticky Fingers Carolina Sweet and their Memphis Original when I used to buy BBQ sauce all of the time trying to find a good one. I am glad I started making my own because I would buy every sauce that hit the market only to throw them away after I tasted it. Now I just make a sauce for every occasion and haven't bought sauce in more then 7 years. Now I am working on bottling a couple that I have perfected (since people buy it from me all of the time anyway).


----------



## alelover (Jun 10, 2011)

Sweet Baby Ray's with a little bourbon and molasses mixed in.


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 10, 2011)

To date I'd have to say that I really like the Hot Bone Suckin Sauce that a few others also picked. My wife picked it up for me and I was pleasantly surprised she even knew about it. If I am in a pinch and have to go with whats at the local Publix then I go with Sweet Baby Ray's and doctor it up a little.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

Never tried Bone Suckin' Sauce, so I gotta say Sweet Baby Rays, however I like just about every BBQ sauce I ever had, unless they're either too hot or too mild! When it comes to great Q, I'm not hard to please!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jun 10, 2011)

There was a guy who started a Q restaurant here in Omak and his sauce on pork was outstanding. He was only open 2 years and I kept after him for his sauce recipe. I think he told me 5 different recipes until his final week of business he said "Cattlemans with a dash of real maple syrup". I think that was close. But alas, all Quers are liars when it comes to their sauce recipes. I think it is lost to me forever.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> There was a guy who started a Q restaurant here in Omak and his sauce on pork was outstanding. He was only open 2 years and I kept after him for his sauce recipe. I think he told me 5 different recipes until his final week of business he said "Cattlemans with a dash of real maple syrup". I think that was close. But alas, all Quers are liars when it comes to their sauce recipes. I think it is lost to me forever.


LOL---same thing with steak sauce! There was a restaurant in Honolulu ("The Rigger", I think) in the late 60s, that made a Teriyaki steak sauce that was to die for. I told the owner I wanted it only for personal use, and was never going to start my own business with it. I tried to bribe a waitress, but she was married! I have tried about every bottle I could find, and every recipe I can find, and nothing even comes close !!! It was very thick, and I can't even describe the awesome flavor!

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---same thing with steak sauce! There was a restaurant in Honolulu ("The Rigger", I think) in the late 60s, that made a Teriyaki steak sauce that was to die for. I told the owner I wanted it only for personal use, and was never going to start my own business with it. I tried to bribe a waitress, but she was married! I have tried about every bottle I could find, and every recipe I can find, and nothing even comes close !!! It was very thick, and I can't even describe the awesome flavor!
> 
> Bear


[font=verdana, sans-serif][font=verdana, sans-serif]I think it was located in the Outrigger Hotel in Waikiki [/font][/font]not sure, I'll have to look at my pics from my Honeymoon '91


----------



## pauldavid (Nov 2, 2012)

Stubbs has a low sugar content that appeals to a lot of people. I especially do not like thick sugary sauce.


----------



## shmoker (Nov 2, 2012)

I haven't been smoking for too long, but I have been eating 'cue for a long time.  I've always really enjoyed Famous Dave's sauces, don't care for the restaurant, but I dig the sauce.


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 2, 2012)

Blues Hog on ribs. Head Country is also one of my favorites.


----------



## linguica (Nov 2, 2012)

In my home when I smoke or BBQ all comers are welcome to share the bounty, with one rule: where ever they go on vacation they will bring back at least on bottle of what they determine to be the best sauce of the area. To date I have two 8 foot long shelves of BBQ sauces from all over the world. My favorite sauce is ( I like sweet) is RASTA JOE'S SWEET.  Flat out the best.

What could be better than brown sugar, molasses, rum, and PORK.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 2, 2012)

A while back, my brother who lives in Chicago, sent me a bottle of sauce from a little mom & pop Q joint in Evanston, IL. I wasn't expecting much from it but wow, how wrong I was!! This was a very good sauce. Not too sweet, a little heat and good consistancy. Worked really well on beef and pork to take the flavor to the next level. Good sauce from this little place. Who woulda thunk it? Here's a link to their site. $10.50 for two 18oz. bottles (not including shipping). Haven't tried their seasoning but might order some soon.

http://heckys.com/













Hecky's BBQ Sauce.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 2, 2012


----------



## dtcunni (Nov 3, 2012)

I just moved to Columbia, Missouri about 3 months ago.  I found the Blues Hog "Memphis Style" sauce and it is EXTREMELY identical to my own sauce that I make myself.  So, I'm gonna have to go with that one.  I am also a huge fan of Corky's and Head Country.


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 3, 2012)

SBRs all are good. The Sweet Baby Ray’s Honey Chipotle is my new fav. Cattleman's Carolina Tangy Gold is awesome on pulled pork Sammie's. Use on chicken wings and one time put on pulled pork and was a instant hit with the whole crowd.


----------



## linguica (Nov 3, 2012)

So many sauces and so little time. Is that the way the quote goes?


----------



## bigfoote (Nov 15, 2012)

I know I'm late to this thread, but I'm new to the forum.  I agree with you Head Country Original is one of my favorites. My second choice is Stubb's Original.  I use Head Country on my ribs and Stubb's in my BBQ Beans.  I alternate putting them on pulled pork and brisket.


----------



## simple (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow!  There must be more than one SBR sauce. I've read so much about it I tried a bottle. Nasty stuff. Super sweet for my taste buds.  

I have 2 or 3 recipes I've found in the net that I make frequently, and will try anything that looks interesting at least once.

I'm partial to Head Country, as are many others, but my favorite is one I grabbed for $1 a bottle at a local drugstore's end of summer clearance. Something called Sa-Mokin. I've used it on just about everything. It's perfect for the top of meatloaf, awesome on ribs & pulled pork. I've even diluted it with a little beer and misted some 'shrooms I was smoking. Unbelievable addition to the flavor. 

There's also a sauce out of Galva KS called Iron Horse Farm. A little on the sweet side, but great flavor!


----------



## twigertwig (Jan 25, 2013)

I like Stubbs Spicy. Not to hot, and still a great taste!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 26, 2013)

If I had to use commercial with now tweaks.... Sweet Baby Ray's Original - but I prefer to it and tweak it a bit with some vinegar, mollases, and apple juice.


----------



## dairydennis (Jan 26, 2013)

I would have to say either Sticky Fingers or Sweet Baby Ray's.  However, there are some on here that I haven't tried and look interesting - I might have to try some.  I am hooked on homemade though.  I bought Jeff's recipe on the forum and have tweaked a little for taste, and the family loves it.:drool


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 26, 2013)

In Virginia we have a very popular sauce made by the Sauer's company - it's a thin sauce with some really great spice and flavor.  Not a sweet sauce but I like it.  

Sauer's is a spice company well known in this area.













sauers_bbq(1).jpg



__ pgsmoker64
__ Jan 26, 2013






 They have a spicy version now that I have not tried but I plan to!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 26, 2013)

I use Wickers. Its a thin vinegar based one....and its a sauce or marinade. Use it when I foil and that is it. IMHO.....sauce on good que is like putting ketchup on a good steak. :biggrin:


----------



## ole man dan (Jan 26, 2013)

When I don't make my own, I use Stubbs or Sweet Baby Rays, but I cut them with Black Coffee. 

I like Coffee added to marinades and BBQ sauces.  Glazes get the same treatment.

I nearly always have a pot on, so Coffee gets added to some recipes and almost all BBQ sauces.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 26, 2013)

Wickers or blues hog.


----------



## capndonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

I like Sticky Fingers Habanero Hot.  Recently, I've seen Red Brothers BBQ at some Maryland competitions and festivals, and their Habanero Heat sauce is incredible.  Did I mention I like heat?  My team, "Swillin N Grillin BBQ" makes "Smokin' Hot Mama Sauce" and our "Hot Shot Rub" with a little extra kick.  We tone it down for competition, but at home, we like it HOT.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 28, 2013)

I would go with Sweet Baby Rays for sauces I normally see in the grocery store.

I bought some other sauce called Pig Feathers from a touristy shop when I was on the Oregon coast that I liked very well.  It is from a local joint there, I did not get a chance to go to the restaurant though.


----------



## seatownsmoker (Jan 28, 2013)

Funny how popular Stubbs is along with sweet Rays, opposite styles but soo good. Stubbs has an awesome Wicked Wing sauce that  cant be matched yet. Marinate overnite  and smoke for an hour with apple  or  pecan and you will see. A perfect heat that does not last long with a  tangy pepper bite. Stubbs is da Man!

 Update: I found some Bone Sucking sauce and let me tell you that stuff is gooooood. I have been mising out on that sweet and hot stuff there. I  gave a quick taste  with a finger dip and  a few minutes later   I was still at it. like candy. I am going to write down some of these  sauces  mentioned here and look em up on Amazon or a specialty site and start trying  some new stuff.  Thanks for the posts all.


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 29, 2013)

I like Head Country, also Rib Crib ,Blues Hog ,etc....for a fruit based one I like Smokin' Blues by 3 guys smokin' team here in tulsa. just picked up 2 bottles today !


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 29, 2013)

There is a butcher shop near me that sells at least 500 different kinds of bbq sauce. I'd go broke trying them all.

But he doesn't carry the one I'm always looking for: That is Beaver brand Hawaiian BBQ Sauce, made in Beaverton, OR. This has a nice pineapple kick to it, and it is amazingly good on grilled salmon. But it is tough to find.

Otherwise, I also enjoy another OTC brand put out by a local "here again/gone again" BBQ joint, called Armadillo BBQ.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 29, 2013)

Pat's Ho-made BBQ suace for me...  It's a local thing..  made right down the street from me...about 3 miles













Pat's BBQ Sauce.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 29, 2013


----------



## themidniteryder (Jan 29, 2013)

Stubbs. And I am not talking the sauce in a bottle, I mean the one Stubb made in his kitchen fresh every day. Nothing like the bottled stuff.


----------



## paul catt (Jan 29, 2013)

its hard to beat sause from http://www.dinosaurbarbque.com/   I love this stuff .... its the only place I will wait 45 minutes to get a seat


----------



## njfoses (Jan 30, 2013)

Paul Catt said:


> its hard to beat sause from http://www.dinosaurbarbque.com/   I love this stuff .... its the only place I will wait 45 minutes to get a seat


My local shoprite in NJ sells their habanero sauce, its good stuff.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 31, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Pat's Ho-made BBQ suace for me... It's a local thing.. made right down the street from me...about 3 miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Keith, I've seen that sauce in Publix for a long time but never tried it. Always laughed at the name and wondered if the person making it had a 2nd source of income :o) Anyway, is it a mustard, vinegar or tomato (sweeter) based sauce? Might have to pick up a bottle.


----------



## coacher72 (Jan 31, 2013)

When I don't have any home made on hand I really like sticky finger's or Sweet Baby Rays Sweet and Tangy.


----------



## smokinclt (Jan 31, 2013)

Here are my commercial picks. Mostly I make my own but these are all good and different!

Big Butz Cranberry on ABT's 

Big Butz HOT on just about anything I want sauce on.

Bone Sucking (HOT) Sauce.

Pork Barrel BBQ to finish ribs with (if i add anything to them).


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Pat's Ho-made BBQ suace for me... It's a local thing.. made right down the street from me...about 3 miles
> ...



No..  It's not a sweet sauce...  It does have a little bit of a tang to it....  Here's the link to the website.... Pat's is at the bottom of the page and it list the ingredients...  I used it on the Southwestern Style beer can chicken I made at the gathering for a competition and got a second place with it...  Go ahead and give it a try... it's cheap enough

http://www.palmettocanning.com/flavors.html


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 31, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> No.. It's not a sweet sauce... It does have a little bit of a tang to it.... Here's the link to the website.... Pat's is at the bottom of the page and it list the ingredients... I used it on the Southwestern Style beer can chicken I made at the gathering for a competition and got a second place with it... Go ahead and give it a try... it's cheap enough


No link. Sounds like the Open Pit sauce. I missed the Chicken comp. Won't next year though.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > No.. It's not a sweet sauce... It does have a little bit of a tang to it.... Here's the link to the website.... Pat's is at the bottom of the page and it list the ingredients... I used it on the Southwestern Style beer can chicken I made at the gathering for a competition and got a second place with it... Go ahead and give it a try... it's cheap enough
> ...



OOPPPPS...  I put it in there now... sorry

No..  I didn't use the sauce at the gathering...  I used it at a different comp....


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Bull's Eye.jpg



__ maple sticks
__ Jan 31, 2013


----------



## mackbrad (Jan 31, 2013)

I prefer country sweet mild it's made locally but can find it in most stores


----------



## goinforbroke (Jan 31, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> No.. It's not a sweet sauce... It does have a little bit of a tang to it.... Here's the link to the website.... Pat's is at the bottom of the page and it list the ingredients... I used it on the Southwestern Style beer can chicken I made at the gathering for a competition and got a second place with it... Go ahead and give it a try... it's cheap enough
> 
> http://www.palmettocanning.com/flavors.html


I'm down with Pats... that stuff's been around for _years_ and is the best.  Yeah, not particularly sweet or thick.. it has a certain tanginess, but smooth about it.   And it's one of the cheaper sauces too, go figure.   Long live Pats and cuban bread.


----------



## wes w (Jan 31, 2013)

When I use sauce, I use Sticky Fingers  Memphis Original.  Habanero Hot is pretty good mixed mildly with the Memphis Original.


----------



## confederateknowhow (Feb 1, 2013)

The best OTC BBQ sauce that I've ever had is Moonlite BBQ sauce that's made right here in my home state. This stuff is awesome!


----------



## tito (Feb 1, 2013)

Little Porgy's In champaign, Il.  they have the best sauce ever.  but like others have said, the owner will not give it out.  I have thought about tryign to get a part time job there to get the recipe.    I would pay a lot of money to get the recipe.


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 1, 2013)

ArthurOriginal.jpg



__ frizzlefry
__ Feb 1, 2013


----------



## clamperceo (Feb 3, 2013)

by far the best sauce Ive ever had is Uncle D's from Washington state. It is almost a paste, with chunks of garlic and onions. Sweet and spicy but not hot(unless you get his spicy version). Unfortuatly I live in California and have to have it brought down with friends once a year. I buy a case of it each year. and by next year its almost gone. If you get your hands on some enjoy!


----------



## jsk0307 (Feb 3, 2013)

We usually have either Sweet Baby Rays or the Jack Daniels branded sauce.


----------

